# كيف تصلي فى 7 ثوانى؟؟



## crazy_girl (23 يوليو 2007)

*كيف تصلى فى 7 ثوانى؟؟

ارسلت فتاه تبلغ من العمر عشرون عاما الى خادمتها رسالة على الانترنت عنوانها  7 ثوانى و هى 

صلاة تستغرق 7 ثوانى فقط تقول فيها "الهى انى احبك و احتاج اليك تعال  و ادخل الى قلبى و 

باركنى و بارك اسرتى و بيتى و اصدقائى فى اسم يسوع امين" فاندهشت الخادمة لفترة وجيزة ثم 

ادركت اننا فى عصر السرعة و الانترنت فى الالفية الثالثة و لكنها ردت على الفتاه برساله قصيرة تقول

ان الله على بعد مسافة صلاة فقط منك

عندما نبدأ بتلك الصلاة الجميلة لمدة 7 ثوانى يوميا فاننا سوف نستمتع بلمسة الرب لقلوبنا و انه 

من خلال الوقت القصير سوف تبدا علاقة حب مع يسوع و تلك العلاقة سوف تقود الى معرفة الله

فى كل علاقة حب او صداقة فى حياتنا فاننا نسعى لمعرفة شخصية الصديق او الصديقة كما يحدث 

ايضا فى علاقتنا مع الرب يسوع سوف تقود لمعرفة اكثر له و لمحبته و صلاحه تجاهنا

معرفة الله لا تتم فى عجلة فهو لا يهب عطاياة للعابد المستعجل , فان السر فى معرفة الله  و التاثر 

به يكمن فى طول وقت الاختلاء به

ان الصلاة هى اقوى قوة فى عالم اليوم​*


----------



## googa2007 (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تصلي فى 7 ثوانى؟؟*

*الصلاة تعنى الصلة او الاتصال
والاتصال بالرب لايكون تلغرافيا فى كلمات قصيرة
ولا طويلة مكررة كالمرائين 
بل يجب ان تكون نابعة من القلب والروح لان الرب روح قدوس
يسكن فينا بالاسرار المقدسة
الرب يباركك:yaka:*


----------



## mag1 (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تصلي فى 7 ثوانى؟؟*

*الصلاة هى حياة دائمة لاتحدد بعدد من الكلمات او تتحدد بوقت معين*


----------



## Tabitha (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تصلي فى 7 ثوانى؟؟*

*"الهى انى احبك و احتاج اليك تعال و ادخل الى قلبى و 

باركنى و بارك اسرتى و بيتى و اصدقائى فى اسم يسوع امين"*​

*امين امين*


----------



## crazy_girl (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تصلي فى 7 ثوانى؟؟*

ميرسي لمروركم ومشاركتكم ويارب الموضوع يكون عجبكم


----------



## eminem (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تصلي فى 7 ثوانى؟؟*

هاي , الصلاة للرب من القلب مابتكفي 7 ثواني حسب الايمان


----------



## the servant (30 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تصلي فى 7 ثوانى؟؟*

شكرااا علي الموضوع الحلو دة فعلا الصلاة ليها فعل السحر في علاقة الانسان مع ربنا
كان في واحد وحش قوي بس لما ابتدي يصلي بقي سعيد جدا لما سئلوة قالهم ان بفعل
الصلاة يسوع اتولد في قلبي امين يارب واثقين في وعودك


----------



## thelast (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف تصلي فى 7 ثوانى؟؟*

فعلا اهم ما فى الصلاه الايمان ممكن نقول كلمه لربنا بايمان احسن منقول كلام كتير بالفم فقط 
صلو ا من اجلى


----------



## مريم ملاك (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف تصلي فى 7 ثوانى؟؟*

الصلاة هى علاقة مع الله هى التصاق قلب بقلب حيث يفيض الله علينا بروحة القدوس ويغيرنا ويطهر قلوبنا


----------



## koko_nana (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف تصلي فى 7 ثوانى؟؟*

هو احنا لية وصلنا للمرحلة دى دا انا لو بتكلم فى التليفون مع حد مااعرفهوش مش هتكلم 7 ثوانى بس يبقى ازاى اتكلم مع رب المجد 7 ثوانى بس !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## مريم ملاك (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف تصلي فى 7 ثوانى؟؟*

وصلنا لهذه المرحله لاننا انشغلنا بمشاكل وهموم هذا العالم ولم نلتفت الى السيد المسيح الذى يقدر ان يخرجنا من كل هذا واننا لسنا لنا شيئا فى هذا العالم فيجب ان ننظر الى فوق حيث المسيح جالس عن يمين الله


----------



## crazy_girl (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف تصلي فى 7 ثوانى؟؟*

انا عجبتنى اوى ردودكم انا الموضوع ده جايباه من منتدى تانى واستغربت من  الكلام ده اوى وحبيت اسمع ردودكم عليه واعرف وجات نظركم لان فعلا ربنا من حقه حياتنا كلها مش 7 ثوانى
واشكركم لمشاركتكم الجميلة دى


----------

